# 1 Modem For 2 Computers



## Rambo (Dec 29, 2004)

Hello.

I recently put together a computer (look in my sig) and it is a pain to not have internet on it (you know what I mean, having the best computer in the world, but no webbernet access make me go kwazy!!)

I only know a couple of ways to network a computer allowing both internet access. However, I have came up with a different idea, rather than spending £50 on a wireless networker thingmajig 

I have a computer with a modem and it is connected via an Ethernet cable. There is another socket on the modem, which takes in a USB Modem cable. I was wondering whether I could leave the Ethernet cable as it is (linked into Computer 1), and just hook up my computer (Computer 2) with the USB Modem cable.

Can anyone tell me whether this would work? I don't care if one computer has to be turned on for the other to work, as we have Computer 1 turned on throughout the whole day.

I don't want to start using an Ethernet-Crossover Cable as I don't know what they are, what they look like and how to use them  However, if it is necessary for me to use an Ethernet-Crossover Cable, can you explain what I need and how I should use it? Is the cost involved expensive?

If anyone can help me out here please do, how would you like it if you had no webbernet   !! I'm going crazy without it, I can't take it any longer!! AHHHHH!!!!

Cheers!


----------



## giorgiobello (Dec 29, 2004)

network cards costs 10 euros (13 dollars)
crossover cable 5 euro
you just need to have network card in both pc
then connect them with cable
and go on network neighbourhood and configure lan
winXP provides all


----------



## double-dragon (Dec 29, 2004)

i am planning this.

you need a router though, right?
oh and you need to use cat5e cable to connect everything.

i worked out a wired network to be roughly £50
wireless weighs in at around £75

i added you to my msn (bulletproof___cupid)


----------



## Rambo (Dec 29, 2004)

OK, so if I use a crossover cable, can I not just plug one Ethernet in my computer, and the other in the other computer? lol.

Why do I need network cards? I have an ethernet socket in both computers.... 2 Ethernet sockets in the one with the modem I think....


----------



## Rambo (Dec 29, 2004)

I've had another idea too. Could I connect my computer to the computer with the internet (maybe via a USB Cable) and do it through that? Would that be possible?


----------



## SFR (Dec 30, 2004)

Rambo said:
			
		

> I've had another idea too. Could I connect my computer to the computer with the internet (maybe via a USB Cable) and do it through that? Would that be possible?


You would have to keep the computer that is connected to the internet on to use the internet on the second computer. The simplest way is to purchase a router and, through cat5e cables, connect each computer to the router.


----------



## Rambo (Dec 30, 2004)

> Originally Posted by **ME**
> I've had another idea too. Could I connect my computer to the computer with the internet (maybe via a USB Cable) and do it through that? Would that be possible?



SFR, can you just confirm that that would work?


----------



## SFR (Dec 30, 2004)

Rambo said:
			
		

> SFR, can you just confirm that that would work?


I would assume it would be just like using a crossover cable. Make sure you can establish a local network between the computer that is directly connected to the modem and the computer being connected via usb.....

Best way to see if something works, Try It!


----------



## Rambo (Dec 30, 2004)

> Make sure you can establish a local network between the computer that is directly connected to the modem and the computer being connected via usb



How would I do something like that? By using one of those network wizards provided by Windows? Can you explain to me how I should go about establishing a local network? And if I do use one of the wizards provided by Windows, which one 

Cheers!!


----------



## Rambo (Dec 30, 2004)

> How would I do something like that? By using one of those network wizards provided by Windows? Can you explain to me how I should go about establishing a local network? And if I do use one of the wizards provided by Windows, which one?



Anyone?


----------



## Cromewell (Dec 30, 2004)

if you get a router you can save all the headaches caused by trying to share an internet connection.

try using a crossover cable(its just ethernet with flipped send/receive pairs) to link the 2 computers and connecting the modem with its USB link to one of them.  then have the computer with the modem share its internet connection.  the 'set up a home/office network wizrard' should  help with this


----------



## Rambo (Dec 31, 2004)

Yup I have sorted it out now. I did it it 10 minutes total lol. Wasn't much of a headache for me.... Just a bit of a problem though....Some webpages I can view, and some I can't. Like this page for example. I can't view this site on the computer which is now sharing the internet connection. Only the one with direct access, the one with the modem will let me view it. I don't know why....I'm starting a new theread for this, as it is a different problem, so before replying, please look for my other thread in this topic, thanks


----------



## pentium III @ 1000 mhz (Jan 7, 2005)

you CAN use the usb port however  you won't be able to for long, cuz it has it's own ip..and the internet companies pick up on this fast...


----------



## Praetor (Jan 9, 2005)

> you CAN use the usb port however you won't be able to for long, cuz it has it's own ip..and the internet companies pick up on this fast...


wtf?


----------



## SFR (Jan 9, 2005)

After a long day at work, its nice to sit down in front of the computer and have a quick laugh at someone else's expense.........

oh no... my ISP just realized I am on the internet via my USB IP ADDRESS... oh no... I hear a helicopter whirling above my house... oh no there is someone on the roof.. HELP ME!!!! Its TIME WARNER CABLE!! NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Praetor (Jan 9, 2005)

Quick make the transition to firewire!


----------



## double-dragon (Jan 9, 2005)

what is firewire...i am uneducated


----------



## Rambo (Jan 12, 2005)

Firewire is like USB port or an ethernet port. I think it was originally made by Apple, and can transfer data at very high speeds.... I have a firewire port at the front of my Chassis, never used it though, lol.


----------



## S_Doherty (Jan 15, 2005)

Unfortunately, you cannot connect both the Ethernet and the USB at the same time to establish a connection for two computers....I worked for Bell Canada for a while and this was always a misconception of the customers.... When you have both connected, the modem is flooding out information that is getting lost in translaton (although it may work briefly)...as well, your computers would be fighting for the ONE ip address that is given to your home Sorry


----------



## jesbax (Jan 15, 2005)

on the contury.  once your computer is give an ip address it is stored on the home computers.  it also depends on the types of modems you are using.  THe type of modem my dsl company uses thes modems for people with 2 or more computers.  some of the cable modems can be set up this way also.  the type of dsl modem i have go though the phone line.


----------



## S_Doherty (Jan 15, 2005)

fine, i'll agree to that, a modem for more than two users....is a term called a router


----------

